# "Ax Men" episode leads to arrest warrant.



## SwordKing (Mar 15, 2009)

> Wash state: 'Ax Men' crew salvaged logs illegally
> By PHUONG LE, Associated Press Writer Fri Mar 13, 9:42 PM PDT
> 
> Washington state's Department of Natural Resources on Friday seized more than two dozen logs it says were illegally salvaged by a timber crew featured on the History Channel's reality show "Ax Men."
> ...



Illegal salvaging, and bragging about it, while you KNOW you're being filmed for a TV show. 

I'm guessing the next show these guys will appear on will be The Smoking Gun Presents The World's Dumbest Criminals.


----------



## Red (Mar 15, 2009)

Wood. Serious fucking business.


----------



## Ricky (Mar 15, 2009)

SwordKing said:


> I'm guessing the next show these guys will appear on will be The Smoking Gun Presents The World's Dumbest Criminals.



And I will be there to watch them.


----------



## FreshBaked (Mar 15, 2009)

Red said:


> Wood. Serious fucking business.



Hell yeah it is. can't just take whatever-the-fuck, y'know.


----------



## Megaharrison (Mar 15, 2009)

> History Channel's reality show



This is why I fucking hate the history channel. Can somebody explain to me how the *History* Channel shows *Reality* shows?! It's a fucking oxymoron! It's like MTV not showing any music! Oh, wait...

But yes, History Channel, previously a childhood joy of mine (I'M NOT AFRAID TO ADMIT IT), is now a steaming pile of shit. 

Screw all the dumb Israel bashing threads. _This_ is what truly pisses me off.

And so this post doesn't get deleted as spam: these criminals were in fact being stupid.


----------



## M inactive (Mar 15, 2009)

This would be appropiate right now.


----------



## Vanity (Mar 15, 2009)

lol. Well they should know not to cut down trees that they aren't suppose to be cutting down. The fact that they would cut down trees that they aren't suppose to cut down and film it in such a way that it will end up on a TV channel is really stupid too. XD


----------



## martryn (Mar 15, 2009)

I fucking hate loggers.


----------



## NanoHaxial (Mar 15, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> lol. Well they should know not to cut down trees that they aren't suppose to be cutting down. The fact that they would cut down trees that they aren't suppose to cut down and film it in such a way that it will end up on a TV channel is really stupid too. XD



I don't think that they actually cut them down, they just find ones already in the river.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 15, 2009)

LOL what idiots.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 15, 2009)

They took a log from a river? Didn't know such a thing was illegal.


----------



## dummy plug (Mar 15, 2009)

hahaha! now that is hardcore "documenting"! they even film actual illegal loggings nowadays


----------



## Lain (Mar 16, 2009)

You know that show is just a bunch of scripted nonsense anyways...


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 16, 2009)

This is illegal?


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 16, 2009)

They got tired of working the fucking forest all the time.  Better to be 'silly' criminals and famous than have to do physical labor to make money.


----------



## ☠ (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm actually surprised that a show about _logging_ is the channel's most popular series. Then again, I was skeptical about _Deadliest Catch_ and that turned out to be pretty good...

Given the money the History Channel probably compensates these guys with (not to mention the money their fame might bring in), its surprising they feel the need to resort of illegal logging.



Megaharrison said:


> This is why I fucking hate the history channel. Can somebody explain to me how the *History* Channel shows *Reality* shows?! It's a fucking oxymoron! It's like MTV not showing any music! Oh, wait...
> 
> But yes, History Channel, previously a childhood joy of mine (I'M NOT AFRAID TO ADMIT IT), is now a steaming pile of shit.


The History Channel is usually 90% WWII documentaries and Modern Marvels. Their only decent programming is the stuff they air around holidays and anniversaries. And their only good "series" is that one hosted/narrated by Terry Jones.

That they've jumped onto the reality TV bandwagon is just...


----------



## Psycho (Mar 16, 2009)

che is offended by your idiocy


----------



## Cirus (Mar 16, 2009)

For running a company that is really a dumb thing.  Especially while being filmed doing such.  Still I hope their buisness isn't drastically hurt by it so they can continue doing their needed jobs.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 16, 2009)

Give me a break.


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (Mar 16, 2009)

I actually watched that episode. That Aqua Logging company cursed and yelled so much in just one episode...I didn't really like them.


----------

